# OEM Extended Battery from Amazon (BH6X)



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

If you have purchased an OEM BH6X Extended Battery from anywhere other than Verizon please help me by answering the the following questions:

*1)* Does it work properly with your Droid X? (if 'no', please explain)

*2)* Does it show the correct battery drain? (ie. no massive skips or going to 1% bit still clearly having way more juice left)

*3)* What date did you buy it and what is the manufacturing date on the battery?

*4)* Did it show up looking new?

*5)* Where did you buy from? If you bought from Amazon, please specify the vendor it came from (ie. OEM Planet)

*6)* How much did it cost when you bought it?

*7)* Any other pertinent details?

*Why am I asking all these questions?*
If you read the reviews on Amazon some people are having tons of issues.

1) Some were receiving much older batteries than others. Batteries naturally lose capacity over time so that's a very bad thing.

2) Some ppl have received the wrong version of the BH6X. The one for the Droid X (model SNN5880A) and one for the Atrix (SNN5893A) are not interchangeable.

3) Some ppl are receiving batteries listed as 'new' which arrive looking very used.

The list goes on, but the point is, it's a major hassle trying to resolve these types of issues. Typically more money needs to be spent or one must just or cut their losses and live with the bad product. I'd like to get it right the first time.

*Permalink to relevant Amazon review and my own experiences:*
Email the vendor before buying!!!
My experience emailing vendors prior to buying


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

1) Yes, it does it was the non-Atrix.

2) Yes, it does. I have had two skips since I've had it, but thats it, and its not a repeatable issue so likely just a random hiccup.

3) Around Nov./Dec. (can't remember exactly, have to go back and check my email receipts.

4) Yes

5) Battery was from Holly Cell, backdoor was from a different vendor, can't remember. Both looked new. Battery was in original plastic container (like from retail) and has manufacture date of 02/22/2011.

6) Total of around $13 w/shipping, had to buy them seperately though as it was a bit cheaper that way.

7) Worth it.

P.S. If you google it you will see the ones for the Atrix have something different like a different Serial # or something like that. You should be able to find that info on the Sell page to ensure you are getting the correct one.


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

You are veritable fountain of knowledge. I swear I'm learning something new every time I read a post of yours (I never even knew about Hollycell)! Thanks for all the info Goose!


----------



## xnap30 (Dec 24, 2011)

OEM planet is pretty reliable. I bought a couple batteries off of them and they're real OEMs although I haven't gotten around to try the extended droid x with cover yet


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm a bit unclear on exactly what you're saying. Did you buy BH5X or BH6X batteries from OEM Planet?


----------



## Droid X Elvis (Mar 25, 2012)

Dear kwest12,

I have some aftermarket battery experiences I _could_ share, but they don't specifically have anything to do with the BH6X, OEM batteries or Amazon. If you where specifically trying to limit responses to those parameters; I have nothing to contribute. I thought I'd ask before I spoke "_out of turn_". Cheers!


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

I appreciate the courtesy: lay it on me Elvis!


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

bump
Sure would appreciate some more responses!


----------



## wavedashdoc (Jun 10, 2011)

I also bought an extended battery from oem planet. I can honestly say at first I was not satisfied. My Droid x would not boot with it nor charge. I basically could not use it.

Funny thing is once I stopped using boostedASSv2 as my gov the battery started working. Correctly too. Getting great battery life about 1 day and 2 hours with 3 hours of screen time. And with the deep sleep code being implemented soon I'm sure I'll get more.

Running aokp 35.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MongolPup (Dec 14, 2011)

xnap30 said:


> OEM planet is pretty reliable. I bought a couple batteries off of them and they're real OEMs although I haven't gotten around to try the extended droid x with cover yet


I bought the set from them. Perfect.

Sent from my CM9 Droid X


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

wavedashdoc said:


> I also bought an extended battery from oem planet. I can honestly say at first I was not satisfied. My Droid x would not boot with it nor charge. I basically could not use it.
> 
> Funny thing is once I stopped using boostedASSv2 as my gov the battery started working. Correctly too. Getting great battery life about 1 day and 2 hours with 3 hours of screen time. And with the deep sleep code being implemented soon I'm sure I'll get more.
> 
> Running aokp 35.


That's very interesting, albeit confusing info... Did you introduce the problem in the AOKP thread? Anyone else have a similar issue? Either way, that's great that you got it working. Can I safely assume it works with the Smartassv2 gov?


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

Bump. Anyone else?


----------



## rludx (Sep 17, 2011)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]If you have purchased an OEM BH6X Extended Battery from anywhere other than Verizon please help me by answering the the following questions:[/background]

*1)*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] Does it work properly with your Droid X? (if 'no', please explain)[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] Experiencing heat and drain issue.[/background]

*2)*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] Does it show the correct battery drain? (ie. no massive skips or going to 1% bit still clearly having way more juice left)[/background]

Yes, but much faster than regular BH5X battery.

*3)*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] What date did you buy it and what is the manufacturing date on the battery? [/background]

Got it on 6/1. No date listed on the battery.

*4)*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] Did it show up looking new?[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] In a part number sealed plastic package.[/background]

*5)*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] Where did you buy from? If you bought from Amazon, please specify the vendor it came from (ie. OEM Planet)[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] Amazon via OEM Planet[/background]

*6)*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] How much did it cost when you bought it? [/background]

$11.99

*7)*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] Any other pertinent details?[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] Seems to be draining faster than BX5X but someone suggested to let it drain a few times and it should stabilize. I will give it a try and see how it goes.[/background]


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

The fact that it doesn't have a date on it is quite concerning. OEM batteries come with a date marked on them that signifies when they were produced.


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

I added the following permalink to the OP: http://www.amazon.com/review/R5NWWJ2ZNQKWD/ref=cm_cr_pr_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B004CP84U2&linkCode=&nodeID=&tag=

It is for the BH5X but has very relevant info. I recommend that everyone email the vendor they plan on buying from to get verification that the battery is the correct Motorola OEM battery (include battery part and model # like BH6X and [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]SNN5880A[/background]), figure out the manufacturing date, and make sure it's a new battery without any defects (physical or otherwise). If you can get written correspondence confirming all of those things I imagine you'd be far more likely to receive the correct part. I personally will be doing this AND including the entire transcript of my correspondence with that vendor as "order instructions" or "order details" since most places allow the inclusion of something like that.


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

Following up on this thread. I'm now kinda thinking that it might be better to go with the BH5X. Compared to the BH6X, the BH5X provides more battery life per dollar. Additionally, the battery doors are at least $10 a piece, so add that to the cost. Then also take into consideration the fact that I'll be trying to have my phone in a case which ads the concern "will it create unwanted pressure b/c of the slightly distended battery door?"


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

This morning I sent an email to 6 of the companies on Amazon inquiring about their batteries. The email I sent was as follows:



> I apologize in advance for the intensive questions but I've found that doing so helps insure a better buying experience.
> 
> Batteries have a finite number of charge/discharge cycles; all else equal, a battery that has been used before will have fewer remaining charge/discharge cycles than a brand new battery. Additionally, from the day theyre produced, batteries begin losing longevity; all else equal, a battery produced yesterday will hold more charge than a battery produced a year ago. For these reasons, please answer the following questions:
> 
> ...


Here are the responses I received:

*OEM Planet:* I didn't include them in this round of emails b/c in a previous round I simply asked "are these two listings the same product" and they responded with "here's a link to our store" whereas the rest of the suppliers actually responded appropriately.

*Buying IT:* Thank you for expressing interest in our company. Our batteries are new, unused, sealed in package and recently manufactured. As per Amazon policy, buyers should inform sellers within 14 days of receiving the order of any defects. We also offer a 30 day return/warranty policy should you need to return the item for replacement or refund. I look forward to serving you soon!

*thePruneDanish:* Hi, Thanks for your interest in our products. Unfortunately we are out of stock on the battery in question. I apologize for any inconvenience.

*Cell Lounge Inc.:* Thank you for contacting us. These batteries are new Motorola manufactured batteries. Unfortunately, the batteries are not in my possession, so i'm unable to view the details for you. Thank you and have a great day!

*AccessoryOne**: *Due to the large quantity of batteries we have in stock it is hard to be able to give you a single manufactured date. They do however vary between the year 2010 and 2012, but we can assure you that these batteries are new. Warmest Regards Accessoryone

*Battery King:* Hello, yes all of our batteries are OEM batteries purchased directly through the manufactures, however we do buy in large quantities since we are a wholesale company and for that fact our batteries do vary in date codes even-though they are brand new batteries. The average date codes that we have available is between 2011-2012 with varying months. If you do decide to purchase the batteries from us and are not satisfied with the date codes you receive, you can always shoot us an email and we can exchange them for you right away. Thank you!

Personally, I think I'll probably give the nod to Battery King based on these responses. AccessoryOne comes in a close second.


----------



## Droid X Elvis (Mar 25, 2012)

kwest12 said:


> I appreciate the courtesy: lay it on me Elvis!


Dear kwest12,

Sorry for the delay. Real life got the best of me, but I recently posted a long winded reply on another topic that I thought would be relevant here as well:

(_This is a pseudo cross-post, but I modified it somewhat to make it fit this topic better_)

I have purchased my last 6 or 7 DX batteries off of eBay. They have all ranged from 3500 to 3800 mAh's and hence require the proverbial "Hump Back" battery cover (_usually_ included). The least I have ever paid for one was $8 and the most I have paid was $16 (shipping included). I prefer these higher capacity batteries as I typically get twice the run time that I would with a stock Motorola BH5X (_and also because I have *B*attery *D*ischarge *A*nxiety *D*isorder_







). If you decide to go that route too, this is what I have learned from my various battery purchasing experiences on eBay:

1.) Never ever buy a battery from a seller in China, Hong Kong, or for that matter anywhere outside of North America
a. Yes, they are usually cheaper (sometimes by as much as half) but the quality is _typically_ very poor. I don't know if they are just old or fake or what, but I've purchased a few directly from Asian countries in the past that wouldn't charge at all or didn't even last as long as the stock 1500 mAh battery that came with all of our DX's. Trying to get a refund/exchange/new battery from one of these foreign sellers is next to impossible. Just save yourself some hassle; purchase from a seller in the U.S.A. Additionally, I have had better luck with eBay sellers outside of New York and California. I don't know why _exactly_, but I have the _feeling_ that some of these foreign sellers are sending family members to those states to carry on the family business. I'll leave it at that, so I don't start to sound like a racist







.​b. Pay close attention to the sellers return policy and/or warranty. If they have one, _generally_ they will stand behind their product and will send you a new one in case you happen to receive a lemon.​c. Don't expect to get the same number of charge/discharge cycles out of one of these aftermarket batteries. If you got a thousand charge/discharge cycles out of your stock BH5X (or equivalent OEM type battery) don't expect much more than somewhere around 500 to 700 charge/discharge cycles out of an aftermarket battery. If you do, you have either found a gold mine or are really lucky (buy a lottery ticket







).​
2.) To optimize the longevity of your new battery going forward, never ever allow it to discharge below 15%. Lithium Ion batteries don't like it! I generally try to swap mine out when the battery gets to between 30 and 25% (if possible). . .

I hope that the insights above provide the community with some useful information. All total, I've probably purchased close to 10 DX batteries. Three of which were essentially D.O.A. or unusable from day one (see comments above). Three have been retired (600+ charge/discharge cycles) and three are my current Daily Drivers (so to speak). Oh, and I almost forgot, I carry my original BH5X in a pouch in my briefcase as an Emergency Backup, in case one of my Daily Drivers were to discharge prematurely while I'm out and about. . .


----------



## Droid X Elvis (Mar 25, 2012)

To answer the questions from the Original Post, here are mine. . .

*1)* Does it work properly with your Droid X? Generally YES. See my post above for more information.

*2)* Does it show the correct battery drain? YES

*3)* What date did you buy it and what is the manufacturing date on the battery? Purchase date = VARIOUS (most recently approximately two months ago | Manufacturing Date = Unknown, not printed on the batteries I have purchased from sellers on eBay 

*4)* Did it show up looking new? 9 out of 10 YES, 1 not so much (it was already swollen







)

*5)* Where did you buy from? If you bought from Amazon, please specify the vendor it came from (ie. OEM Planet) See my post above for more information.

*6)* How much did it cost when you bought it? Between $8 and $16 (See my post above for more information).

*7)* Any other pertinent details? See my post above for details

Best wishes to one and all !!!


----------



## Droid X Elvis (Mar 25, 2012)

kwest12 said:


> This morning I sent an email to 6 of the companies on Amazon inquiring about their batteries. The email I sent was as follows:
> 
> Here are the responses I received:
> 
> ...


So kwest12,

Did you ever make a purchase? If so, what was the outcome ??? Were/are you satisfied with the batteries you received?

Let us know - Cheers!


----------



## Droid X Elvis (Mar 25, 2012)

The following conversation is a continuation of this:  #3144 

Dear griz.droidx,

Did you make the trip? If so, I quote you as asking: "_Elvis, could you give me a specific brand or link to a decent 3000 - 3500mAh battery? I know you said not to get one from China, or overseas for that matter._"

Tell you what. . . I'm about ready to purchase another battery. Once I find one that looks promising, I'll post a link on this topic. Okay?


----------



## Droid X Elvis (Mar 25, 2012)

Candidate #1: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330750349383

Let me know what you think. . .


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

Droid X Elvis said:


> So kwest12,
> 
> Did you ever make a purchase? If so, what was the outcome ??? Were/are you satisfied with the batteries you received?
> 
> Let us know - Cheers!


Sorry I haven't been keeping an eye on this thread. I did indeed make a purchase. I'm calling it a night since it's late, but I'll update this thread with details tomorrow.


----------



## Droid X Elvis (Mar 25, 2012)

kwest12 said:


> Sorry I haven't been keeping an eye on this thread. I did indeed make a purchase. I'm calling it a night since it's late, but I'll update this thread with details tomorrow.


Looking forward to it!

Sleep well. . .


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

Ok, so after all the back and forth with the different sellers I determined that Battery King deserved my business. I requested that they use the most recent batteries they had to fill my order (they responded, saying they would).

I ordered 4 batteries and they all sported dates between February 2011 and August 2011. Each of the four batteries was in perfect condition as expected and they have held up well so far. I don't see the battery jumping that I did with my previous batteries which are noticeably bubbling after much use.

I expect that if I continue using the Droid X for much more than 6 months I'll begin experiencing the issues again and either have to acquire more batteries or move on.

I'm very happy with my experience buying from Battery King and I was sure to let their customer service know that. Feel free to hit me with questions.


----------



## Droid X Elvis (Mar 25, 2012)

kwest12 said:


> I ordered 4 batteries and they all sported dates between February 2011 and August 2011. Each of the four batteries was in perfect condition as expected and they have held up well so far. I don't see the battery jumping that I did with my previous batteries which are noticeably bubbling after much use.
> 
> I'm very happy with my experience buying from Battery King and I was sure to let their customer service know that. Feel free to hit me with questions.


Wow. . . I must say I'm a little surprised about the manufacture dates. Could it be that no one is manufacturing those batteries anymore? I mean even your newest battery is already over a year old. That's a little disappointing.









So you didn't happen to mention on which battery you finally decided?


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm guessing you're right about these batteries no longer being made. Even if they are still being made, it's unlikely that any of the Amazon market retailers would get first crack at them.

Anyway, I decided to go with the standard batteries. It saved me the hassle of having to hunt down an extended battery door and also having to worry about how it would effect the fit of my case.

Here's everything I ordered.

4 x Battery - bought from Battery King and paid $4.10 a piece
2 x Micro USB + Wall Charger - bought from Amazon and paid $4.48 a piece
4 x 6' Micro USB cable - bought from Mediabridge and paid $5.99 a piece.
1 x Battery Charger - bought from Hyperion Electronic Accessories and paid $5.00 (after shipping)
1 x TPU Argyle Case (much darker than photos show which is good IMO) - bought from SF Planet and paid $2.61

Note, I ordered all of together so I *think* it may have done me a favor on shipping but I'm not certain.

I have a few notes on the order.

1) The batteries don't seem to be any different from the ones I ordered from a different seller on Amazon. I didn't check the dates on the first batch (which is now out of commission along with the battery my DX came with and is why I bought this second round).

2) The micro usb + wall chargers are superb. They're OEM and I believe they're almost identical to what the DX shipped with (I shuffle them around in my house and I don't know which is which now).

3) I previously ordered some 10' cables from monoprice previously (these) and while they're quite nice, I can definitely tell that the mediabridge ones are superior in quality. That said, for the difference in price & length, I'm not sure which I'll choose if I ever need to order some again.

4) The Argyle case is the second one I've purchased. The first was from ebay. This one is FAR nicer which really confuses me because I really thought they were all produced in the same place and then just distributed around to the different sellers. With the first one, the fit wasn't quite as perfect and the part over the power, volume and camera keys eventually caused me to stop using the case (you had to use a nail to push them in because they were basically flush with the rest of the case). This case has defined, raised, well placed sections over all of the aforementioned buttons. I haven't had any problem pressing them.

As always, let me know if you have questions.


----------

